# Looking for a light weight minimalist rear rack



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a very light weight, high quality, rear rack with a minimalist look. I will use it to haul light loads and the occasional 6 pack. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Salsa Minimalist? :lol:









https://salsacycles.com/components/minimalist_rack/


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, pretty minimalist, and pretty maximum in price @ $70.00.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

OOoh- I like it. Is that new? More minimal and LESS maxipriced than the Tubus Fly, which was the first thing to come into my mind.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I like the Salsa. The other rack I was considering was a Nitto R14. Very nice rack but very pricey. The Tubus Fly is also expensive but very narrow on the top. I want larger width up top to carry beverages from the local store.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is a front rack an option? Because this bad boy fits a 6er perfectly! Cheap too.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Gold-...HR6G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301358806&sr=8-2


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

What's your budget?

Tubus makes a minimalist rear rack in Ti  .

Weight: 233g


----------

